# Suche Gaming PC



## VIRUS114 (19. Februar 2011)

So ein letztes mal noch ^^
Ich suche einen Gaming PC für MMOS , Ego Shooter Spiele wie z.b Crysis 2 oder andere spiele die einen recht anspruchsvollen PC benötigen.
Dabei sollte mann an den Grafik einstellungen alles auf Maximum spielen können , auf Niedrig und Mittel einstellungen wie ich es in den letzten 
Jahren machen musste habe ich keine lust mehr da dabei nur die Atmosphäre und somit der Spielspaß zerstört wird.
Ich habe mir dabei ein Limit von 1500€ gesetzt mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit. 

Dabei wurde mir auch die Firma SNOGARD empfohlen da gibt es auch einen bereich mit Gaming PCs.
( Auf PC Systeme oben klicken und links auf Gamingline)

Link: http://www.snogard.de/index.php

Sicher wurde dieses Thema oft besprochen aber ich bin mir da wie gesagt recht unsicher da ich nicht vor habe in den nächsten jahren viel an einem PC zu machen.
Und er eben 1-3 Jahre auch bei den neusten Spielen ala Crysis auch mithalten soll.
Ich habe mich auch im Forum informiert und einiges gelesen aber ob diese PCs meinen aufgelisteten ansprüchen genügen weiß ich nicht da ich so gut wie keine kenntnisse über 
PC Hardware und die jetzigen systeme habe.
Ein fertiges System wie z.b von SNOGARD währe für mich ideal.

MFG

*
*


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2011)

Du kannst es - wie du sicher schon öfter gelesen hast - auch zusammenbauen lassen.
Firmen wie SNOGARD bauen den nicht anders zusammen als z.B. Hardwareversand.

Wenn ich mir aber z.b. den PC hier anschaue: klick mich

Dann frage ich mich schon was das soll. Ok er hat scheinbar 3 Festplatten (?), was immer das für einen Zweck haben soll - das rechtfertigt keine 1100 Euro, denn 4 GB RAM, nen 965er und ne HD5850 bekommt man günstiger. Was is das überhaupt für ne Grafikkarte? Die aktuellste von ATI scheints mir nicht zu sein.

Also du wirst keine 1500 Euro ausgeben müssen um alles auf Maximum spielen können. Da reichen locker 800 Euro aus und du kannst restlos alles problemlos zocken. Fragt sich nur wie lange. Nach 1 oder 2 Jahren wirds vllt Titel geben, die mehr Performance fressen, aber die PC Industrie ist ja auch recht schnelllebig... ich würde an deiner Stelle etwas zusammenbauen, wo du später problemlos aufrüsten kannst. Einfach neue Graka kaufen z.B.

Im Sticky siehst du die beste Zusammenstellung für deine Preisvorstellung. Nimm den einfach, lass ihn dir zusammen bauen, wenn du es selbst nicht kannst... damit kommste auf deine 800-900 Euro und kannst dann alles auf Maximum zocken.


----------



## VIRUS114 (19. Februar 2011)

Das Problem bei Snogard und Atelco ist einfach das ich nicht genau die teile die es auch beim Sticky gibt gefunden habe.


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Snogard und Atelco ist einfach das ich nicht genau die teile die es auch beim Sticky gibt gefunden habe.



Und warum muss es unbedingt Snogard und Atelco sein?

Schau doch bei Hardwareversand.de oder Alternate.de....
Alternativ könntest du deine Konfig hier auch posten und die teile die du nicht findest, sagste bescheid und dann sucht die jemand ne Alternative raus.


----------



## VIRUS114 (19. Februar 2011)

Ok danke werde ich machen.


----------



## pwnge (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn du glaubst 1500&#8364; raushauen zu müssen:

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 
 Art-Nr.: HV20I5K5DE
191,82 &#8364;
ASUS P8P67, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 
Art-Nr.: HV1138UJDE
130,55 &#8364;
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler - Socket 775/1156/1366 
 Art-Nr.: HV30CM12DE
48,09 &#8364;
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm 
 Art-Nr.: HV30NB13DE
8,38 &#8364;
8GB-KIT Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto LGA1156 PC3-10667U CL9-9-9- 24 
 Art-Nr.: HV20KP23DE
69,96 &#8364;
Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil 
 Art-Nr.: HV203L15DE
130,45 &#8364;
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 700 Watt (ist vollkommen überdimensioniert ich weiß, aber weir weiß was er macht? ;-))
 Art-Nr.: HVR700CPDE
98,79 &#8364;
EVGA GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB DDR5, PCI-Express 
 Art-Nr.: HV1025ESDE
450,83 &#8364;
WD Caviar Blue 1TB SATA 3 6Gb/s 
 Art-Nr.: HV13W1BCDE
53,44 &#8364;
OCZ SSD Vertex 2 120GB 8,9cm (3,5") 
 Art-Nr.: HV13OV12DE
182,58 &#8364;
LG GH22LS50 Retail 
 Art-Nr.: HV207RL5DE
31,13 &#8364;
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 
Art-Nr.: HV33W7H6DE
82,79 &#8364;
Rechner - Zusammenbau 
 Art-Nr.: HVZPCDE
20,00 &#8364;
->1.498,81 &#8364;+versand

zusammengestellt bei hardwareversand.de







oder du suchst dir aus der sticky was raus.

wenns nur gaming und auch amd sein darf empfehle ich dir folgendes:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Boxed
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
8GB G.Skill 1333MHz CL7(obwohl dir bei gaming auch unnütz sind)
GTX 580
Seasonic M12II 620W
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
LG GH24
Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT
->950&#8364;

+SSD zur Performanceverbesserung 
Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB


->1150&#8364;
preise sind nicht genau und von gh.de


hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

grüße


----------



## Goyle 2010 (19. Februar 2011)

Was den Unterschied zwischen den neuen Intel i3/5/7 Prozessoren im gegensatz zu einem AMD ist weiß ich zwar nicht, jedoch ist ein 6 Core bestimmt sinnvoller.

So viel Leistung kann ein i5 oder i7 niemals aufholen 

Beim Gehäuse würde ich eher zu diesem tendieren... http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29568&agid=632


----------



## VIRUS114 (19. Februar 2011)

Jetzt gehts wieder los. Bahnhof Bahnhof !!! 
3 PCs welcher ist nun für mich der richtige


----------



## pwnge (19. Februar 2011)

das mit intel stimmt nur begrenzt, ein 2600k lässt in spielen selbst einen 980X alt aussehen von amd ganz zu schweigen, die frage ist nur BRAUCHST DU DAS? wohl eher nicht, heutzutage ist eher die Grafikkarte bei games der limitierende faktor. du könntest dir auch nen AMD X4 955 kaufen, hättest nochmal geld gespart und könntest dir später ne zweite gtx580 zulegen aber dann müsstest du schauen das du SLI board bekommst und dann wären da noch die microruckler.

wegen dem gehäuse:

Das ist geschmachsache aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir sowas ins zimmer stellen könnte ;-)

sehr zu empfehlen be gehäusen mit P/L sind auch noch Lancool.

Wenn Preis keine Rolle spielt dann Lian Li oder Silverstone(TemJin/Fortress)

&#8364;: also nur wegen gaming würde ich den amd 1090t+ssd nehmen.


ach ja hier kann dir niemand sagen was spiele zukünftig für anforderungen haben(2034 oder crysis3[crysis is für mich eigentlich eh kein spiel sondern ein benchmark in dem die punkte als fps angegeben werden und sonst nichts:

person 1: du ich hab mit 4 way SLI in Crysis 78Fps

person 2: siehste hättest die halt noch nen zweiten 980x auf dein eVGA board geholt hättest du 90])


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. Februar 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Was den Unterschied zwischen den neuen Intel i3/5/7 Prozessoren im gegensatz zu einem AMD ist weiß ich zwar nicht, jedoch ist ein 6 Core bestimmt sinnvoller.
> 
> So viel Leistung kann ein i5 oder i7 niemals aufholen



Schon bei den alten i7 war der x6 gerade mal so ebenebürtig:

http://www.computerb...rformancerating

Da die neuen i7 aber noch ein gutes Stück schneller sind dürfte das wohl nicht mehr der Fall sein...


----------



## VIRUS114 (19. Februar 2011)

Gibt es bei Snogard keine Fertigen Systeme wo ihr sagen würdet die sind ok und im rahmen von 1500&#8364; 

z.b
http://www.snogard.d...d=SYSTEM-GL9500

oder 

http://www.snogard.d...d=SYSTEM-GL2600

oder einen i5 ?


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2011)

Du kriegst halt mehr für dein Geld bei Hardwareversand.

Die bauen dir den selber zusammen, dass ist im Prinzip das selbe wie wenn du ein FertigPC bestellst. Nur kriegste da, dann weniger für dein Geld. 

in Rahmen von 1500 Euro sollte schon eine SSD als Betriebssystem Festplatte dabei sein.


----------



## VIRUS114 (19. Februar 2011)

Naja bringt mich alles irgendwie nicht weiter ich werde ma in den laden gehen und da das erste und beste kaufen sonst kann ich auf meinen PC noch wochen warten aber danke an euch alle.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2011)

Ob es im Laden das "Beste" gibt, wag ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Und wenn dir einer einen Rechner mit den neuen Sandybridge-Prozessoren + Chipsätze anbietet: Finger weg. Lieber bis Mitte / Ende März warten, bis die fehlerbereinigten Chipsätze kommen.


----------



## VIRUS114 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt bei Harwareversand einen PC zusammengebaut nach der vorlage vom Sticky einige sachen habe ich nicht gefunden und ersetzt könntet ihr da bitte drüber gucken danke. 


Bei einigen sachen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich diese benötige da ich einfach keinen plan habe.
Wärmeleitpaste
S-ATA festplatte oder SCSI und was ist IDE sagt mir alles nichts habe ich da die richtige ? 
Soundkarten 
Netzwerk/DFÜ ich nutze W-lan aber auch ein Netzwerkkabel welches am ende zum einstaz kommt klärt sich in 1-2 monaten

VSE7HH6DE OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
79,90 &#8364;

HV1350EGDE Samsung EcoGreen SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD503HI) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
34,20 &#8364;

HVR500CPDE Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
75,74 &#8364;

HV207H2NDE LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
21,36 &#8364;

HV20I5K5DE Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
191,82 &#8364;

HV1033MDDE MSI N460GTX-SE Cyclone 1GD5/OC, 1024MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lieferzeit > 7 Tage
149,45 &#8364;

HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
20,00 &#8364;

HV203L18DE Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

 85,67 &#8364;

HV33O1SPDE MS Office 2010 Home and Student Product Key Card 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
82,79 &#8364;

HV1133IMDE Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3, Intel P67, ATX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lieferzeit > 7 Tage
119,53 &#8364;

HV20KP09DE 4GB-KIT Mushkin Essentials PC3-10667 CL9-9-9-24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
38,32 &#8364;



 Summe: 	898,78 &#8364;


----------



## pwnge (19. Februar 2011)

anstatt der zusammenstellung würde ich lieber meine AMD version nehmen ;-)

du hast 

1. eine langsame 500gb festplatte(darum is bei mir immer die SSD als sys platte dabei) wenn du eine SpinPoint F3 ohne Eco nimmst, biste besser dran.


2. is die grafikkarte is für einen Gamer Pc der länger halten soll totaler schwachsinn, da sie veraltete technik nutzt und selbst zu ihrer aktuellen zeit eine MAinstream P/L Hammer Karte war nix ewiges, da du den PC ja primär zum spielen nutzt würde ich dir zu ner Nvidia Gtx580/570 oder AMD(ati) HD6970/6950(später evtl zur 6970 flashen oder gleiche eine PCS++) da heutzutage WIRKLICH bei Games die Graka und nicht die CPU limitiert.

ansonsten sieht die zusammenstellung bis auf den kaputten intel chipsatz ganz gut aus.

grüße


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2011)

Du hast eine Sandybridge-CPU genommen inkl. Mainboard. Voraussichtlich wirst du den Rechner nicht vor Ende März haben.

Der Chipsatz ist Buggy, Boardauslieferungen wurden gestoppt und zurückgezogen. Die fehlerfreien Boards kommen Anfang März (MSI) bis Ende März.

Festplatte würde ich auch eine SSD für das System nehmen, da du ja noch Budget "übrig" hast.
Die Festplatte is grausam langsam. Warum hast du eine 5400er statt 7200er genommen?

Zu der Keycard für Office 2010. Du brauchst aber auch noch das Office selber.
Bei der Grafikkarte hätte ich gleich ne 560 oder besser genommen.


----------



## VIRUS114 (20. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit dieser zusammenstellung aus.

VSE7HH6DE OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
79,90 &#8364;
HV1350F3DE Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
34,49 &#8364;
HVR650CGDE Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 650 Watt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
71,42 &#8364;
HV207H2NDE LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
21,36 &#8364;
HV20P690DE AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Box, Sockel AM3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
172,44 &#8364;

1025ESDE EVGA GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB DDR5, PCI-Express 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lieferzeit > 7 Tage
450,83 &#8364;
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
20,00 &#8364;
HV203L13DE Lian Li PC-7FN - Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
93,69 &#8364;
HV1133IBDE Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, AMD 770, AM3 ATX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
91,79 &#8364;
HV20G303DE 4GB-Kit G-Skill Ripjaws PC3-10667U CL9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar
40,84 &#8364;


1.076,76 &#8364;


Fehlt da noch etwas wie z.b Soundkarte oder Netzwerk/DFÜ ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Netzwerk ist immer onboard, sound ist auch onboard.

Nimm doch noch ne SSD-Platte für das Betriebssystem, die SATA-Platte nutzt man dann als Datenplatte.


----------



## VIRUS114 (20. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht so recht was eine SSD Platte ist aber ich hab bei Hardwareversand nur die möglichkeit eine IDE SCSI oder S-ATA zu nutzen.


----------



## pwnge (20. Februar 2011)

findest du unter Sata normalerweise, und wenn dir das mit der graka zu lange dauert, solltest du diese bei mindfactory.de im midnightshopping bestellen vlls sogar die phantom

&#8364;: ssd ist eine solid state drive - also flashspeicher


----------



## VIRUS114 (20. Februar 2011)

OK da gibts es jetzt 2 Stück 

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36681&agid=1146&pcconfAddUri=pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.satahdd1.satahdd1.0%3D36681%3A4008&pcconfBackUri=pcconfselect.jsp?pcConfigurator.catid=41&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=&rp=7

Und 

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36684&agid=1146&pcconfAddUri=pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.satahdd1.satahdd1.0%3D36684%3A4008&pcconfBackUri=pcconfselect.jsp?pcConfigurator.catid=41&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=&rp=7

welche nun ?


----------



## pwnge (20. Februar 2011)

die vertex 2, beide haben zwar die selbe technik aber bei gleichen zugriffen ist die vertex schneller(obwohl das als system+wichtigste programm paltte eig egal sein sollte)

&#8364;: jedoch haben die vertex 2 grade kleine problemchen, wo ocz dann den austausch(kostenlos) anbietet

2VTX*E*120G

mit dem e is betroffen ohne e nicht


----------



## VIRUS114 (20. Februar 2011)

Ok also steck ich da noch die SSD platte zum Geposteten System und gut ist oder fehlt da noch etwas ?

Die G-Karte werde ich mir wohl im onlineshop oder im laden kaufen lange warten möchte ich nicht ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Also laut alternate.de ist der Unterschied der Platten die Schreib-/Lesegeschwindigkeit.

Die Vertex kann 285 MB/s lesen und 275 MB/s schreiben.
Die Agility kann 240 MB/s lesen und 240 MB/s schreiben.

Ich würde die Vertex nehmen.


----------



## VIRUS114 (20. Februar 2011)

pwnge schrieb:


> 2VTX*E*120G
> 
> mit dem e is betroffen ohne e nicht



das ist jetzt die Herstellungs Nummer ?

ich geh jetzt ma pennen guck morgen noch ins Forum und werde auch morgen gleich bestellen.
Danke an alle für die Hilfe.


----------



## pwnge (20. Februar 2011)

jep ist sie

@kaepteniglo

das sind herstellerangaben, im luxx test waren kaum unterschiede fest zu stellen, wären ja auch blöd 2x die gleiche leistung unter 2 namen zu verkaufen, obwohl is ja ocz...(ne spaß beiseite aber seit die ausm ram geschäft raus sind steigen die preise :-))


----------



## VIRUS114 (20. Februar 2011)

Naja jetzt bin ich wieder bei 1259,34&#8364; . ^^
Die GTX ist Krass Teuer ^^


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Was den Unterschied zwischen den neuen Intel i3/5/7 Prozessoren im gegensatz zu einem AMD ist weiß ich zwar nicht, jedoch ist ein 6 Core bestimmt sinnvoller.
> 
> So viel Leistung kann ein i5 oder i7 niemals aufholen
> 
> Beim Gehäuse würde ich eher zu diesem tendieren... http://www4.hardware...=29568&agid=632



Ähm...ein Intel Core i5 oder gar i7 zieht einen AMD sowas von ab, dass glaubst du garnicht. AMD's CPU's konnten rein vom Takt/Leistungsverhältnis schon gegen den alten Lynnfield/Bloomfield nicht mithalten.
Und gegen Sandy-Bridge sehen sie erst recht keine Sonne. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum Intel ihre CPU's weitaus teurer verkaufen können, als AMD die ihren.

Schau dir doch mal die Tests an:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2011/test-intel-sandy-bridge/46/#abschnitt_performancerating

Gegen AMD ist ja nichts zu sagen, aber Intel spielt im Moment in einer eigenen Liga. Das muss man einfach so sagen. Und ein 6 Kern macht in meinen Augen zum spielen immo überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Für ganz spezielle Anwendungen, da mag er glänzen, aber den direkten Vergleich zur Intel-Konkurrenz verliert er sogut wie immer und das nicht selten auch mehr als deutlich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

pwnge schrieb:


> @kaepteniglo
> 
> das sind herstellerangaben, im luxx test waren kaum unterschiede fest zu stellen, wären ja auch blöd 2x die gleiche leistung unter 2 namen zu verkaufen, obwohl is ja ocz...(ne spaß beiseite aber seit die ausm ram geschäft raus sind steigen die preise :-))



Ich hab den Unterschied nur erwähnt, weil ich ihn bei hwv nicht gesehen hatte, da schienen bei beiden die gleichen angaben zu stehen.

Edit:
Die aktuellen AMD's mit den Sandybridges zu vergleichen ist ja irgendwo nicht ganz fair. Sandybridge ist ja auch wieder 1-2 Stufen weiter als AMD. Ich vermute mal, dass die Fusions dann mit Sandybridge zu vergleichen sein werden.


----------



## pwnge (20. Februar 2011)

@klos
Vergleichst du öfter äpfel mit birnen?
Eine 32nm mit 
Einem 45nm zu vergleichen ist fast dreist, warte mit deiner aussage auf bulldozer.
Außerdem schafft es amd funktionierende chipsätze rauszubringen. :-)
@te
timmt, du kannt aber auch bei einem anderen händler eine crucial c300 mit 64gb kaufen(jetzt motzen gleich wieder welche wg. schreibrate, welche bei einer sys platte fast zu vernachlässigen ist, und sonst ist die ssd 1a) außerdem täte es eine gtx570/hd69x0(580 is halt immo das on plus ultra bei singlegpu)
Auch grüße


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2011)

pwnge schrieb:


> @klos
> Vergleichst du öfter äpfel mit birnen?
> Eine 32nm mit
> Einem 45nm zu vergleichen ist fast dreist, warte mit deiner aussage auf bulldozer.
> Außerdem schafft es amd funktionierende chipsätze rauszubringen. :-)



Wenn man sich auf die aktuelle Marktlage bezieht ist Intel klar im Vorteil. Wenn dus so wolltest konnte man vor nem Jahr auch keine GTX285 mit ner HD5870 vergleichen. Man hat es trotzdem getan und gesehen dass in diesem Bereich AMD/ATI NVidia klar überlegen und Vorraus war. Das selbe kann man tun wenn man die derzeitige Marktlage bei den CPUs vergleicht, wenn bulldozer rauskommt mag sich daran etw ändern aber atm hat Intel die schnelleren CPUs (Wieso hat AMD denn Bulldozer noch nicht draussen? Wieso ist Intel denn AMD Vorraus?) Gut bei den Chipsatzproblemen kann man dir Recht geben.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2011)

pwnge schrieb:


> @klos
> Vergleichst du öfter äpfel mit birnen?
> Eine 32nm mit
> Einem 45nm zu vergleichen ist fast dreist, warte mit deiner aussage auf bulldozer.
> Außerdem schafft es amd funktionierende chipsätze rauszubringen. :-)



Deine Aussage ist einfach nur lächerlich. Ich vergleiche das, was aktuell am Markt ist miteinander. Was AMD mal irgendwann rausbringt, ist völlig scheißegal.
Denn davon kann ich mir jetzt, als potenzieller Kunde nen alten Scheiß kaufen. Aber davon mal abgesehen. Penryn war Phenom I haushoch überlegen. Darf ich die auch nicht vergleichen, obwohl AMD da schon nen nativen Quadcore hatte? Lynnfield und Bloomfield waren Phenom II überlegen. Darf ich auch nicht vergleichen? Und ja, die Chipsätze sind verbugt. Schon mal vom TLB-Bug vom Phenom gehört? Ich denke, hier kann man keinen was vorwerfen, es sind auch nur Menschen. Bei Intel wie auch bei AMD. Aber auf sowas reiten Fanboys dann halt gerne rum, nicht wahr? 



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die aktuellen AMD's mit den Sandybridges zu vergleichen ist ja irgendwo nicht ganz fair. Sandybridge ist ja auch wieder 1-2 Stufen weiter als AMD. Ich vermute mal, dass die Fusions dann mit Sandybridge zu vergleichen sein werden.



Und was sagt uns die Tatsache, dass Intel weiter ist? Sie spielen in einer eigenen Liga. Nichts anderes hab ich doch nicht gesagt. Und als Käufer interessiert mich halt das, was aktuell am Markt ist. Bis Bulldozer rauskommt, hat Intel wahrscheinlich bald 22 nm. Darf ich dann wieder nicht vergleichen, weil AMD irgendwann hinterzieht, was mich als potenzieller Kunde ungefähr soviel interessiert, wie der berühmte Sack Reis in China?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Edit:
> Die aktuellen AMD's mit den Sandybridges zu vergleichen ist ja irgendwo nicht ganz fair. Sandybridge ist ja auch wieder 1-2 Stufen weiter als AMD. Ich vermute mal, dass die Fusions dann mit Sandybridge zu vergleichen sein werden.



Fusion? Ne, das sind Mainstream-Market-APUs. Die basieren im wesentlichen auf dem (noch) aktuellen K10.5, der auf 40nm geshrinkt wurde. Durch den anderen Fertigungsprozess sind evtl. 5 % mehrIPC zu erwarten, viel mehr nicht. Sind aber auch keine High-End-CPUs und deshalb von vorn herein keine Sandy Bridge oder gar Sandy Bridge E Konkurrenz. Was du meinst ist Bulldozer. Auf den bin ich auch mal gespannt. Ich bezweifle, dass BD Sandy Bridge wegpusten wird, aber BD könnte helfen wieder aufzuschließen.


----------



## Kartonics (20. Februar 2011)

Ist es nicht klar, dass intel prozessoren besser sind bei den preisen?


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Ist es nicht klar, dass intel prozessoren besser sind bei den preisen?



Natürlich ist es klar. Wenn sie nicht besser wären, dann könnten sie sich die Preise für ihre Highend-Teile nicht erlauben, so einfach ist es.


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht was eine SSD Platte ist aber ich hab bei Hardwareversand nur die möglichkeit eine IDE SCSI oder S-ATA zu nutzen.



Eine SSD Platte ist eine Platte mit der man ziemlich schnell booten kann, hab ich gehört.
Also sinnvoll für Programme die schnell starten sollen... sowas in der Art... ^^

Jedenfalls recht teuer die Dinger. 

Würde mal drüber nachdenken ob du du dir nich ne Soundkarte und nen gutes Boxensystem dazu besorgst, wenn du soviel Geld ausgeben möchtest wäre das doch ne sinnvolle Investition. Und beim Gehäuse könnte man locker auch 40 Euro sparen, es sei denn es soll so ein Lian-li sein.... ein Xigmatek Midgard reicht aber mit Sicherheit auch.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. Februar 2011)

pwnge schrieb:


> @klos
> Vergleichst du öfter äpfel mit birnen?
> Eine 32nm mit
> Einem 45nm zu vergleichen ist fast dreist, warte mit deiner aussage auf bulldozer.
> Außerdem schafft es amd funktionierende chipsätze rauszubringen. :-)



Wenn du schon auf 45nm wert legst, dann schau dir den Link von Klos mal genauer an und vergleich dann mal den i7-870 oder den i7-960 mit dem X6-1100 und du siehst das dort der 4 Kerner dem 6-Kerner immer noch überlegen ist und beide 45nm haben...was schließen wir nun daraus, wenn wir mal die AMD Brille beiseite legen?


----------



## pwnge (20. Februar 2011)

@Klos

ich drösel das ganze mal etwas auf



> Deine Aussage ist einfach nur lächerlich. Ich vergleiche das, was aktuell am Markt ist miteinander. Was AMD mal irgendwann rausbringt, ist völlig scheißegal.



Nein ist es nicht, va. da MSI und ASRock schon AM3+ Boards abgekündigt haben, und die vll auf der CeBit zu sehen sein werden. AM3+ ist ja nichts anderes als Bulldozer auf AM3 wenn Bulldozer richtig druck auf intel macht siehts endlich mal wieder gut für AMD aus und sie können wieder teurere CPUs verkaufen, was dem Unternehmen im Allgemeinen helfen würde, im Gegenzug natürlich auch intel weil die dann mit der Leistung anziehen müssen was dann hoffentlich so weiter geht und das ist nur gut für uns Endverbraucher.<




> Denn davon kann ich mir jetzt, als potenzieller Kunde nen alten Scheiß kaufen. Aber davon mal abgesehen. Penryn war Phenom I haushoch überlegen. Darf ich die auch nicht vergleichen, obwohl AMD da schon nen nativen Quadcore hatte? Lynnfield und Bloomfield waren Phenom II überlegen. Darf ich auch nicht vergleichen?



Die Aussage stimmt nur begrenzt, da P/L AMD bis zur Sandy meist die Nase vorne hat, wenn die Rohleistung zählt, ist intel natürlich besser, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir einen 990X auf einem bald toten Sockel kaufen würde.



> Und ja, die Chipsätze sind verbugt. Schon mal vom TLB-Bug vom Phenom gehört?



Ja habe ich amd wurde ja in den medien zerrissen dafür obwohl es eh nur für server intressant war, wurde via update mehr oder weniger gut gefixt, schon mal was von TLB Bug vom i7 gehört? nein wurde ja auch tot geschwiegen.



> Ich denke, hier kann man keinen was vorwerfen, es sind auch nur Menschen. Bei Intel wie auch bei AMD. Aber auf sowas reiten Fanboys dann halt gerne rum, nicht wahr?


richtig in allen punkten.

sollte es noch was geben was du mit mir bereden willst schreib mir ne pm.

->back to topic

@ Konov

soundkarte lohnt sich (meist) nur mit vernüftigen boxen, wie du ja schon geschrieben hast und da spielen wird dann wieder in einer ganz anderen liga. hattest du schon mal Lian Li? wenn ja weißt du was die gehäuse wirklich einzigartig macht udn zwar die überragende qualität(okay die lüfter sollte man tauschen), toolless einbau+handgefertigt kann kein xigmatek gehäuse wenn ich mich nicht täusche außerdem sind die meisten lian li gehäuse von zeitloser schönheit, die man nicht unbedingt verstecken muss(inWin als besispiel).

wenn nein solltest du ein solches mal ausprobieren, und ich würde auch so eine hardware keinem billig case anvertrauen, hätte beinahe mal den selben fehler gemacht, wobei mich kyragan dann glücklicherweise abgehalten hat und ich bin jetzt mit meinem lian li hier mehr als zufrieden  

ohne zweifel gibt es auch andere gute case hersteller(z.b. silverstone) aber auch diese spielen meist nicht in der xigmatek liga, wobei man ja immer etwas drücken kann, beim pc, bis man dann nur noch die mindest ausstattung hat, mache mögen damit glücklich werden aber jemand, der als seinen ersten vorschlag 1500€ setzt würde ich so etwas nicht immer empfehlen ;-)

und zum thema ssd, ob mans braucht oder nicht ist wie so oft wirklich einstellungssache, aber ich habe bis jetzt erst sehr wenige gefunden die noch einmal auf eine ssd verzichten würden.

@TE

solltest du also das gesparte geld gerne verbraten kann ich Konov aber zustimmen, solltest du (falls noch nciht vorhanden) evtl. in ein gutes Soundsystem(Kopfhörer oder Boxen) + ne vernünftige soundkarte stecken.

grüße


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2011)

pwnge schrieb:


> @Klos
> 
> ich drösel das ganze mal etwas auf
> 
> ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns die Tatsache, dass Intel weiter ist? Sie spielen in einer eigenen Liga. Nichts anderes hab ich doch nicht gesagt. Und als Käufer interessiert mich halt das, was aktuell am Markt ist. Bis Bulldozer rauskommt, hat Intel wahrscheinlich bald 22 nm. Darf ich dann wieder nicht vergleichen, weil AMD irgendwann hinterzieht, was mich als potenzieller Kunde ungefähr soviel interessiert, wie der berühmte Sack Reis in China?



Ja, ich habe Fusion mit Bulldozer verwechselt (kann ja mal passieren). 

Moderation:
Und ich möchte diesen Thread jetzt auch nicht in eine Anti-Intel oder Anti-AMD-Stimmung verkommen sehen. Eigentlich ist das eh schon viel zu sehr OT


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe Fusion mit Bulldozer verwechselt (kann ja mal passieren).
> 
> Moderation:
> Und ich möchte diesen Thread jetzt auch nicht in eine Anti-Intel oder Anti-AMD-Stimmung verkommen sehen. Eigentlich ist das eh schon viel zu sehr OT



Aye...möchte ich auch nicht. Nur weil ich sagte, dass Intel derzeit eine Klasse für sich ist, heißt das ja auch nicht, dass ich etwas gegen AMD hätte. Ein AMD findet jederzeit meine Empfehlung.
Meiner Schwester habe ich auch einen AMD zusammengebaut. Da gibt es gute Leistung für wenig Geld. Aber die Behauptung, dass ein X6 gegen die neuen Intel Land sehen würde, konnte ich einfach nicht so stehen lassen.
Sie ist schlicht falsch. Ob man jetzt AMD oder Intel mag.


----------

